# Geniego with Windstream ISP



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

Desperately looking for any and all help/suggestions to get GG OOH working.

Her DirecTv setup:

HR34
HR24
Whole home
Deca

My sister got the geniego set up a couple weeks ago and everything worked but the OOH feature. Her ISP is Windstream who provided a combination modem/router (Sagem 1704). Everything worked after setup except the OOH feature. When OOH setup failed, it mentioned possible problems of "multiple routers", "ports are in use", and I can't remember for sure what the third one was. At any rate, after several phone calls with DirecTv and Windstream, DirecTv said the genie did not like dealing with the combination modem/router and to disable the the router and get a separate router. Today we had the Windstream router disabled and installed a Linkysis (Cisco) E1200 N300 router.

After getting everything else set up and running both wired and wifi, we started with the geniego. Again, everything worked with the geniego...except the OOH. Now when doing the setup, it fails and says something about having the pc wired to internet rather then wifi. But the PC is wired directly to the router. The geniego setup also shows ports 8089 and 8090 need to be open for it to work and I set those for that in the router setup (that is something the installer changed from the 8023 and 8024 originally needed).

So I called DirecTv Geniego support and he walked me through checking several things; ports 8089 and 8090 set for port forwarding, router firewalls disabled, and checked some security settings in the router. But OOH setup still fails with the "hard wire pc to router" statement. I removed the Ethernet cable and blew the ends and ports out with canned air, but it did no good (yes, the pc has internet access). So now I am told that Windstream has settings on their modem or somewhere that is preventing the geniego OOH streaming.

So first it was because of the Windstream modem/router and after getting a separate router, it is Windstram settings somewhere. I have a sense that the new separate router was a big step in the right direction, but have run out of options for assistance in getting this working (Windstream has not been very interested in helping out). So if this is a problem with Windstream, surely somebody here has run into issues/problems when getting the nomad/genie to work with them. Hoping somebody can share their experience and successful remedies.

Thanks in advance.

Edit: I forgot to mention that when doing the configuration on the pc GG app, after entering the router username and password, a script error comes up:
Line: 34
Char: 2
Error: Invalid argument
Code: 0
URL: router ip address


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I don;t have a Genie Go so I am not qualified to help in any way. But there is another thread that might have some advice for you:

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/208150-genie-go-unable-to-download-or-stream/

If not, maybe post your problem in that thread as well.

I also just read that OOH does not work on Android devices and that a new Apple update caused lots of issues on those devices.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

I've read through that thread and have uninstalled and reinstalled the apps several times as well as the GG red button reset Have even rebooted pc and ipad after uninstalling the app and before reinstalling the app. Not sure if the ios7 thing would even be in the discussion since the problem occurs on the PC app doing set-up. I do have my own GG setup and working fine, including OOH. I have the same router, an ipad, but a different ISP.

But thanks for the input.


----------



## brian26339 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have windstream and a sagem 1704 and out of home works for me. I don't remember having to do anything special other than manually configuring port forwarding and assigning the geniego a static IP address on the home network. I have the genie go plugged directly into the sagem.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

brian26339 said:


> I have windstream and a sagem 1704 and out of home works for me. I don't remember having to do anything special other than manually configuring port forwarding and assigning the geniego a static IP address on the home network. I have the genie go plugged directly into the sagem.


Thanks for the info, Brian.

Since we already have the Linksys E1200 set up and configured (everything but the GG OOH), I called D* again and inquired about assigning a static IP address for the GG with that setup. They said they did not like assigning a static IP for the GG and instructed me to do a complete system reset. Uninstall all GG apps, reset the Linksys router, 2 minute reset of the GG, reset the D* deca box, reset network defaults and repeat network setup on both DVR's, and re-install the GG app on the PC. After all that, when letting the GG app on the PC configure OOH, same script error and the "install ethernet cable from router to PC" message. In other words, back to square one.

As you may guess, I am very reluctant to uninstall the Linksys router and re-enable the Sagem 1704 router, try to get the static IP set up on that setup, just to find I am back to the original problem that resulted in getting a separate router in the first place. Ideally, at this point, if setting up a static IP for the GG using the Linksys router would work, that would be my quickest and easiest solution. I am becoming very weary trying all the stuff D* has me do, Windsttream giving the impression of "don't bother us with your D* problems", and D* giving up and saying it will probably never work if you use Windstream (the only viable hi speed internet provider in this small rural town).

So, I guess I will call Linksys and see if they have a solution to the script error problem and can assist in setting up the static IP address to try.

Thanks for the input and reading my rants of frustrations. And I am still interested in any other suggestions.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Somewhere in your Linksys configuration pages, usually around the DHCP info, there's a way to set the MAC address of GenieGo to a 'Reserved' IP -- Technically it's not static because that would be set on GG but the DHCP server will assign the same address everytime the GG reboots.

Linksys typically starts DHCP addresses at .100. Set the GG outside of the range, something like 192.168.x.90. where x is the same as your router IP.

After that's set, reboot GG and you should be able to Ping GG at that address.

Did you remove the Sagem completely or did they just bypass or put it in Bridge mode? What's the WAN address of your Linksys?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nothing nefarious about asking about the WAN address . . . just need to know what range it's in to see if there's still a double-NAT.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

Glad to report her OOH is now up and running, tested, and confirmed.

Readers Digest Version: Called back to D* and got connected with the best, most knowledgeable case management rep yet (Thanks, Freddy!). With him on the phone to me and me Skyping my sister, we managed to get things "mostly" configured. He had us set up port forwarding for ports 8082 and 8083 and he had us assign the IP address for the GG. We then tested the OOH through the ipad "test OOH" in settings. Test failed 3 times, so set up ports 8084 and 8085 in router settings and tested with ipad again, which again failed. Did the next two port, tested with ipad, and again failed.

So he had us go to "canyouseeme.org and test the ports. Said something to the effect that port could not find host server, or something to that affect. Tried a couple others in that range with same results. At that point, he said we needed to contact Windstream and have them "unblock" those ports.

So now we are dealing with Windstream about "unblocking those ports (8080-8089, a range recommended by D*). After a few times on hold while he talked to "his superiors", he said something about "a bridge" (perhaps what dennis is referring to above) that would then show the ports as open. I must admit this is getting into some information and terminology foreign to me. I questioned whether they were really "open" as canyouseeme.org still had the same message as before he did anything. He said that was all Windstream could do for us and that D* would have to take care of any further problems. So I thanked him for his help and hung up wondering just what I was going to do next.

Giving the situation some thought, I realized that my sister still had the router configuration web page open (even though she had saved the changes) and that while on with Freddy, we had not run the OOH setup on the GG app on the PC. So I had her close out all open web pages and programs on the PC. We then opened the GG app on the PC, went into settings, and let the program test the OOH connection. To our surprise, it came back as OOH successfully set up. We then opened the GG app on her ipad and again, OOH successful. She had the opportunity to go to another wifi site, test it, and all worked well. Looks like she will just keep the Linksys router and not take a chance on messing things up by reverting back to the Sagem 1704 modem/roouter. I would rather pay the $50 myself then make another trip or two to try to fix more problems.

Thanks to all for the input which forced me to expand my thinking and knowledge on trying to help her. And she thanks you as well. I hope this information may be of value to others having similar problems. Thanks again!


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

> Nothing nefarious about asking about the WAN address . . . just need to know what range it's in to see if there's still a double-NAT.


Sorry for not responding to your posts, dennis. I had read your first post and then got tied up with skypes and phone calls for a few hours and luckily, her OOH was working by the time I checked back in. Thanks for your input.


----------



## brian26339 (Dec 13, 2008)

Glad it's working. 

When I mentioned setting up a static IP for the geniego above, I meant what Dennis suggested....a DHCP reservation for the geniego. Without this, at some point in the future, when the geniego or the router is rebooted it could be assigned a different IP address on the home network and then your port forwarding will be pointing to the wrong address and OOH will stop working.

Reading above, I'm not sure if you set this up but it may be something to consider if you have not.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad it's working! I'm not sure who did what, but I'd bet Windstream opened or forwarded the ports for you.

As Brian mentioned above, do set the current IP for GG as a reservation. Enjoy GenieGo - we do very much, both in-home and OOH.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

I am back with additional problems with the GG OOH. With your help, we were able to get the OOH set up successfully, at least as it showed while on the home network. Unfortunately, when trying to connect and view programs from the playlist while connected from a different Wi-Fi location, different problems come up. As of yet, we have been unable to watch a whole program before different "errors" pop up. Since I am relaying the information as told to me, I apologize for some incompleteness (we are both in small rural towns with very limited Wi-Fi locations).

When trying to connect OOH at location A, the GG app will load and connect on her ipad, but after a few minutes watching a video, it stops and gives a message saying "To continue watching the video, you must be connected to a Wi-Fi network (HTTP/200). She said she waits a while, but the video never comes back and she is unable to start any other video. She said she has also gotten a message saying something about the DVR being busy.

When trying to connect OOH at location B (my house), all we get is "searching for geniego", interrupted occasionally with a full page very brief message (time wise) that says something about unable to locate geniego. Due to the very brief appearance, I was unable to get the full message. It would just return to the searching for genigo statement with the "wheel" spinning.

When trying to connect at location C, it will find the GG and connect, video is started, and after a few minutes, it stops with a message saying something to the effect "unable to continue video (HTTP/400).

When trying to connect OOH at location D, she said she could connect and start the video, but after a few minutes it would stop and start "searching for geniego" again. Frustrated, she did not even try to continue.

I suggested she start keeping more detailed records of exactly what she does, what happens, and what the messages say. I called D* and they are pretty much saying they have it connected and working and that I have a network or ISP problem and should contact them or check out DBS Talk to try and fix this. Just guessing here, but were I to contact Lynksis or the ISP, since everything else is working with their service, they would pretty much say the same thing. Since I don't have a Holiday Inn Express anywhere very close, I am back looking for your help.

In searching, I did find some information indicating there are some problems with using a geniego on a setup with an HR24-500, which she has in her setup. So first, I am wondering if that could be contributing/causing a problem or if there is a possibility of having a defective geniego. I will try to update with more detail when it can be documented.

Again, thanks for the input/help. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

Latest update:

My sister has tried GG OOH on 5 other wifi locations so far, all having the same/similar problems as mentioned earlier. Only difference in our two systems is ISP's, hers being Windstream DSL and mine being cable broadband (higher up/download speeds). We both have the Linksys E1200 router and have checked and made sure all the router settings were identical.

She was able to get another ipad, set it up and got a successful GG OOH connection. It worked in her home on her network, but she tried it in two OOH locations and at my home wifi, but got the same results as with her ipad.

So, while here at my home, I had her uninstall the GG app on her ipad, reset her ipad, and re-install the app setting it up as a mobile device for my GG system. While on my network, it worked fine. She got on at her home/wifi and was able to watch a half hour program from my playlist with no problems/interruptions at all. She said she tried a 1 hour show, but it stopped about half way through. Being rather late by then, she did not give it time to start back up or restart the video. She will be doing further testing today, different OOH locations, putting more time into checking out video stoppages. But it seems we have managed to get far past where the hangup was while on her system.

So, in my mind, we have narrowed it down to one of two possible problem components; a bad geniego on her system or her ISP (Windstream). Does that sound logical? Given the extreme step of changing ISP (my isp is available to her), would calling DirecTv for a different geniego unit be the more logical next step (assuming there is a chance of having a defective one)?

Not sure anybody is even reading this thread anymore, but I just gotta keep trying to get this fixed for her and maybe the documentation might be of assistance to somebody else in the future having a similar problem.


----------



## OlderNDirt (Mar 17, 2007)

I felt I should close this thread reporting that all is working great now and thanks for all the suggestions.

After many phone conversations with DirecTv, Windstream, and Linksys to no avail, my sister finally agreed to switch to another ISP. After service was set up and a new Netgear WNDR 3700 router installed, we connected the geniego as if it were a new install. We uninstalled the GG apps on the pc and ipad, re-installed them, and everything linked up automatically. No port forwarding, dhcp reservations, just let it do its thing. OOH was immediately successful on both the pc and ipad and then played OOH without a hitch for a good hour. I just wish she had listened to me and agreed to switch 3 weeks ago when I suggested it.

To be fair to Windstream, I must say again that this was in a very small rural town that probably did not have the latest equipment, lines, or whatever else needs to be updated. Others in a larger town/city or more modern system very well may not have the same problems that we encountered, so others (as was previously mentioned earlier here) may have no problems at all with Windstream as their ISP.

Thanks again for all help and to Sonya with DirecTv case management for going the extra mile trying to get this working.


----------

